# My Peavey JSX.. Not exactly the most metal?



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 9, 2009)

So yeah.. basically I use Ibanez guitars like crazy through a JSX head into a vintage 83' Marshall jcm800 cab.. and I thought this was a pretty good insane metal tone.. I'm wrong though from what I'm hearing?

Haha.. the most metal tones come from a 5150?

I'm just wondering out there.. if I generally play a shit ton of metal.. but I like versatility.. is my JSX really the amp I should be playing?

I always thought it may be pretty good for anything.

Maybe I should post some vids of my rig sounds I guess..

never even touched an ENGL before.


----------



## Metaljim (Apr 9, 2009)

I think your opinion matters most here. 
If you think the JSX works for you, then


----------



## Benraldo (Apr 9, 2009)

Fenrisulfr said:


> I'm just wondering out there.. if I generally play a shit ton of metal.. but I like versatility.. is my JSX really the amp I should be playing?


 in a word, yes. 

also much agree with above post.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 9, 2009)

The JSX is totally capable of a decent metal tone. Not necessarily my taste, but it can do it no problem.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 9, 2009)

if YOU like your tone than all is good, becaues nothing else counts.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 9, 2009)

What is your tone missing? I played a JSX about a year ago and it certainly displayed "teh brootalz"


----------



## Harry (Apr 9, 2009)

As others said, if you dig it, that's all that matters.
6505s, XXXs and JSXs all do mad metal tones, they're just different.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 9, 2009)

The JSX is like..the worst amp ever..I wouldn't be caught dead with one of those


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a JSX, it's nice, but doesn't do aggressive, which is why I don't have it anymore, and I REALLY wanted to like it.

Although the main beef I had with it was that it just didn't cut through live without boosting via the FX loop, which, for a 120w (supposedly) amp, is incredibly poor.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 9, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The JSX is like..the worst amp ever..I wouldn't be caught dead with one of those


 
You should by JSX's and mod them and sell them as DTX's...

...for a small fee


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 9, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> You should by JSX's and mod them and sell them as DTX's...
> 
> ...for a small fee



Hell no..the DTX is exclusive to me and me only. I don't even really tell people the actual details of what I've done to the amp..or the vader for that matter. I enjoy the look on peoples faces who claim the amp can't "cut through" or "isn't mean enough"..it's followed by "What'd you do to the amp?". Besides it's no fun if you just run out and buy one like mine. Personal customization is half the fun of having an amp


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 9, 2009)

Where does one even _go_ to get mods done?


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Where does one even _go_ to get mods done?



the home of the black metal rapist?


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 9, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hell no..the DTX is exclusive to me and me only. I don't even really tell people the actual details of what I've done to the amp..or the vader for that matter. I enjoy the look on peoples faces who claim the amp can't "cut through" or "isn't mean enough"..it's followed by "What'd you do to the amp?". Besides it's no fun if you just run out and buy one like mine. Personal customization is half the fun of having an amp


 
You will end up having a cult stalk and trace all of your posts and find out whats inside.

remember stay one step ahead. 



Demoniac said:


> Where does one even _go_ to get mods done?


 
In Australia? good question. 

Do research and tell an amp tech what you want.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally liked the JSX alot more than the 6505/5150/XXX. It's very versatile and it has more than enough gain for me when playing death metal... Its all in the fingers...


----------



## hairychris (Apr 9, 2009)

Boss Metal Zone.


----------



## maat (Apr 9, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hell no..the DTX is exclusive to me and me only. I don't even really tell people the actual details of what I've done to the amp..or the vader for that matter. I enjoy the look on peoples faces who claim the amp can't "cut through" or "isn't mean enough"..it's followed by "What'd you do to the amp?". Besides it's no fun if you just run out and buy one like mine. Personal customization is half the fun of having an amp




Too bad. it'll NEVER sound like a VHT!!! NEVAAA! NEVARRRR!! NEVARR!!! SLOBBERROFLWTFBBQENGLMESAVHTFRYETTEORANGE!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 9, 2009)

maat said:


> Too bad. it'll NEVER sound like a VHT!!! NEVAAA! NEVARRRR!! NEVARR!!! SLOBBERROFLWTFBBQENGLMESAVHTFRYETTEORANGE!!!



Lulz


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 9, 2009)

I was actually able to get a really good metal tone out of my JSX. Sounded awesome live, cut through the mix very well, and the cleans were phenominal. It takes some time, but you can get a brutal rectifier sound out of it. It was actually one of my fav tones out of an amp that I've gotten.


----------



## grogarage (Apr 9, 2009)

i have both the JSX and a 6505, in a band context the 6505 cuts through
better (2 guitar band). I tried many way to set the EQ on the JSX, i even tried a MXR 10 band in the loop...that darn 6505 is still better to my ears.
What's weird is that my band mate use a XXX (similar to a JSX, not the same i know) and he sounds so good...

If i could find a way to get rid of the f****g high frequency that is so common to the JSX (i can hear it on every video that's on youtube, it's near 1k ) i woul be real happy, until then i use the 6505 at band prctice and the JSX at home.

help me to love my JSX more please!!!!


----------



## kmanick (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a JSX for almost 2 years and really liked it , but for metal, I think my 6505+
kills it.
Drakkar's JSX(DTX whatever he calls it) is most definitely the thickest fattest sounding JSX I've heard yet.
You have to remember the JSX is voiced for playing lead 
(which I think it does beautifully) satch never plays much rhythm , never mind the Brtutallzzzzzz so it is, what it is.
I like my Mesa mark III better than the JXS I had or the 6505+ I have now.
It's almost like a cross between a JSX and a Recto. 
It's f'n perfect for what I was looking for.
I'd like to grab a JSX down the road and mod the crap out of it.


----------



## budda (Apr 9, 2009)

If you like your tone with your amp, then why fix what isn't broken?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 10, 2009)

To be honest..you can get those kinds of tones without modding the amp. I just wanted to take it a step further. Stock the amp cuts through a mix, does great metal tones, and sounds good. It doesn't really need any serious work, I just like tinkering. Peavey amps seem to be "coal" amps. You've got a diamond in there if you work to get it...right away it may not seem like much but with work it'll be pretty valuable. Tubes, cabs, all that play a factor, the active EQ is easily approachable yet to get killer sounds you have to spend more time with it, learn all it's tricks and hidden features and once you get the hang of it you'll love the amp*







*Assuming you like the original sound of the amp. If you hate it then nothing will really change that


----------



## renzoip (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the JSX, the ultra channel on it is like the XXX crunch channel. I think you can improve the tone by putting in 6l6's and biasing it correctly. Also, you might want to put on some JJ12AX7 preamp tubes. These are not really heavy mods by it would definitely help. 

I think it's a versatile amp, I've seen Death Metal and Black Metal bands using it and getting a good tone. The only famous band that I know uses them is Kamelot, but they are not that heavy. Still, good tone!


----------



## Tukaar (Apr 11, 2009)

I was playing through a JSX earlier today with an Ibanez Xiphos 7 string at Guitar Center, and I heavily approved of what I was hearing.


----------



## budda (Apr 11, 2009)

KT77's, the right OD as boost, and the right guitar - the amp screams. It also helps to match it to a good set of speakers as well. The JCM800 cabs are good from what I gather, but you should really try some other cabs if you can - mesa and orange come to mind, vader if you know anyone with one, the peavey XXX cabs (yes, i said it ), etc.

7DT, i dont mind leaving the fx loop dimed - i never use it anyway .

I have a damn tight tone with my JSX, the stock EL34's (need to replace a KT77) and my Hamer with gibson pickups - will be trying the stock duncans back out next week, with any luck.

If you think this amp cant do "teh brootalz", you really need to swing by my place . It's a beast... and it's not even running 100&#37; (stock EL34's vs KT77's)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 11, 2009)

budda said:


> KT77's, the right OD as boost, and the right guitar - the amp screams. It also helps to match it to a good set of speakers as well. The JCM800 cabs are good from what I gather, but you should really try some other cabs if you can - mesa and orange come to mind, vader if you know anyone with one, the peavey XXX cabs (yes, i said it ), etc.
> 
> 7DT, i dont mind leaving the fx loop dimed - i never use it anyway .
> 
> ...




Ahem...I think we both agree that for Br00tulz my DTX is the goodest. I'm sure your little JSX is cute and all, but he needs a man's amp.


----------



## budda (Apr 11, 2009)

keep thinking that, while i cut through your thick tone


----------



## Tukaar (Apr 11, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ahem...I think we both agree that for Br00tulz my DTX is the goodest. I'm sure your little JSX is cute and all, but he needs a man's amp.




Drakkar, you're going to kill me man, but I've NEVER heard of the DTX. Care to share some info on it?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 11, 2009)

budda said:


> keep thinking that, while i cut through your thick tone


You gonna get cut.....



Tukaar said:


> Drakkar, you're going to kill me man, but I've NEVER heard of the DTX. Care to share some info on it?


And you gonna get raped...







The DTX is my 6550 loaded, FJA modded, cosmetically altered JSX


----------



## budda (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna cut you so bad you're gonna wish I didn't cut you so bad! with ma tonez.


----------



## Tukaar (Apr 11, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You gonna get cut.....
> 
> 
> And you gonna get raped...
> ...



What kind of mods are we talking?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 11, 2009)

Mainly it thickened and articulated


----------



## Tukaar (Apr 11, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Mainly it thickened and articulated



Ah. Approval.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 12, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> You will end up having a cult stalk and trace all of your posts and find out whats inside.
> 
> remember stay one step ahead.



Don't need to do that, I'll just seduce him then take a look at what he's done to his amp


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 12, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Don't need to do that, I'll just seduce him then take a look at what he's done to his amp



Why ya do meh like dis!?! I had lovded you!!!!!


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 19, 2009)

SO

Say I wanted to push some heavy heavy chug chug tone with my JSX head..

We're talking 6L6 tubes.. and JJ preamp tubes?

This will give me a good tight compressed punch?


----------



## MTech (Apr 19, 2009)

^ any of the peaveys are already extremely compressed to begin with.
IMO the JSX is very 80's sounding.. I like it better than the XXX though... Not a fan of Engl they're too SS sounding to my ears and I've yet to hear one like that really cuts with articulation.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 19, 2009)

Fenrisulfr said:


> SO
> 
> Say I wanted to push some heavy heavy chug chug tone with my JSX head..
> 
> ...



Yeah, that would be the way to go for heavy chug (even though it can be done with EL34 type tubes). As stated the amps are already compressed, but it'll punch for sure.

Lots of JSX owners prefer EL34/KT77 tubes for their amp, and they say that 6L6s take the life out of the amp, so it may not be the cure you're looking for.


----------



## budda (Apr 19, 2009)

Fenrisulfr said:


> SO
> 
> Say I wanted to push some heavy heavy chug chug tone with my JSX head..
> 
> ...



If you want a heavy chug tone, team up with your bass player as well. That said, the way you set up your EQ and how hard you ride the resonance knob will affect things as well.


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 19, 2009)

budda said:


> If you want a heavy chug tone, team up with your bass player as well. That said, the way you set up your EQ and how hard you ride the resonance knob will affect things as well.



Hrmm I suppose you are right..

My settings are pretty weak right now I suppose


Resonance= 8 o clock
Presence= 9 o clock
Volume= 3:30
Gain= 3:30 or sometimes wide open
Mid= NONE basically..
High= 3:30
Low= 1 o clock

Master just depends...

I've been using the same type of dialing ever since my RGA121.. maybe I need to tweak it a bit more.. hard to get a good LOW chug though any other way I suppose.

I use the bbi sonic maximizer 482i to help push the cut through though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 19, 2009)

Well that's your first problem. You have no mids. Without mids you WON'T get anything close to what you're after


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well that's your first problem. You have no mids. Without mids you WON'T get anything close to what you're after



My old terrible tendancies come back to haunt me haha..

I really need to find some settings that are good for the JSX.. ughhh

I need to get a tone like a real metal guitarist..

all along i've been trying to be a BASSIST and GUITARIST at once..

Too much low end.


----------



## budda (Apr 19, 2009)

set your EQ all to 7 on both your channels, FAT switches off, gain to taste.

proceed from there


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I had a JSX, it's nice, but doesn't do aggressive



see that's what I thought until I heard Drakkar's clips and I was like WOAH NEED ME ONE O THOSE. ever since I heard those clips I've been gassing for one!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/81824-death-metal-amps-3.html

Clips are at the bottom of the page 

I've used JSX in live situations and I find it actually cuts through really well, because it's such a tight, clear sounding amp. with a boost it just hits the spot  although I did find it sounds too 'clean'.


----------



## Harry (Apr 20, 2009)

Fenrisulfr said:


> Hrmm I suppose you are right..
> 
> My settings are pretty weak right now I suppose
> 
> ...



Dude, what channel are you using?
If that is the ultra channel, decrease the gain, you need less than you think with an amp like a JSX. For when you need extra kick, just throw on a tubescreamer or something similar.
Also, the mids, the mids, you need moar
Seriously, mids are what guitar is all about dude. Raise them to at least half way. And depending on your pickups (whether they have a scooped mid sound, flat mids, or boosted mids) is how you set your mids from there.


----------



## budda (Apr 20, 2009)

with pretty much any amp, you need less gain then you think.


----------

